# Good ear cropping in Maryland (Towson)



## Gator221 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just got a new pup but I am new to the area up here. Wondering if anyone can point me to a place that can do a GOOD job. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Gator221 (Jul 4, 2011)

Cmon someone out theres gotta kno a place.. pleaseeeeee I kno you guys are sick of cropping questions but I am new to this area and my that did my older dog lives almost 8 hours away. Also I was wondering if there are any meets or picnics etc. around this area. Thanks!!


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm in Northern Va - There are a few Pit Bull meetup groups around the DMV area. I have not attended but I've seen the links. 

I'll try to dig up the info for you. Sorry I can't help about the ear cropping. Never had it done - I love the expressive ears these little jokers have.


----------

